# Getting back into Doom 3 - cfg file recommendation for modern VGA?



## Vario (Mar 13, 2014)

I just started getting back into Doom3, I haven't played it in maybe 8 years.  Now that I have a 770 2GB +i7, it should be no problem running insane settings in my doom3.cfg.  The biggest problem I have had researching these things is a lot of people run sikkmod and other mods that have visual effects I can't stand.  I don't like HDR very much.  Does anyone have any recommendations for the doom3.cfg or autoexec.cfg file to make it look good with vanilla settings?  A lot of recommendations are for very dated graphics cards circa 2004.

Are there any mods that don't alter the lighting so much that it looks like I am on LSD?  The biggest thing that bothers me about the older game is the rough looking meshes and textures.  I think the vanilla lighting looks fantastic.  I also like using a flashlight, the whole point of the game is the flashlight...

Any advice? Might be a long shot since the game is so old...


----------



## 64K (Mar 13, 2014)

Doom 3 is one of my all time favorites. I still play it regularly. In fact, I'm playing it right now. I don't use any mods. What appeals to me about the game is the scares and the creepiness. I play it late at night with all the lights off and the volume cranked up.

I don't see how your GTX 770 would struggle at all on max settings even with mods.


----------



## Vario (Mar 13, 2014)

It has no problem, I am just trying to figure out what the cfg file can be modified too, I think some of the variables have inter-dependencies so its hard to figure out what will make it look awesome.




64K said:


> Doom 3 is one of my all time favorites. I still play it regularly. In fact, I'm playing it right now. I don't use any mods. What appeals to me about the game is the scares and the creepiness. I play it late at night with all the lights off and the volume cranked up.
> 
> I don't see how your GTX 770 would struggle at all on max settings even with mods.



Yes I play it the same way, same reason


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 13, 2014)

Did you try the Doom 3 remastered with BFG Edition?


----------



## Vario (Mar 13, 2014)

Nope just bought the original 3 cd set, I heard the BFG edition was a step back from some reviewers.

I think I figured out a quick way to get 1080p and good settings:

I selected the max settings in the game, applied them, then quit out.

Then I created an autoexec.cfg file with the following contents:

seta r_mode -1
seta r_aspectRatio 1 //(0 = 4:3, 1 = 16:9, 2 = 16:10)
seta r_customHeight 1080 //(Your screen height)
seta r_customWidth 1920 //(Your screen width)
set image_lodbias "-1.0"
seta com_videoRam "2048"
seta r_multiSamples "0" //disabled and using 32xCSAA in nvidia control panel, max AA setting is 8 (recommend 8 for modern system)
seta image_anisotropy "16"
seta com_allowConsole “1"

seta image_useCache "0"
//seta image_cacheMegs "20" //if image_usecache is 0 is 0, then not used, 20 is default
//seta image_cacheMinK "200" //if image_usecache is 0, then not used. 200 is default
seta image_roundDown "0"
seta image_usePrecompressedTextures "0"
seta image_useCompression "0"
seta image_useNormalCompression “0”
seta image_downSizeLimit "0"
seta image_ignoreHighQuality "0"
seta image_downSizeBumpLimit "0"
seta image_downSizeSpecularLimit "0"
seta image_downSizeBump "0"
seta image_downSizeSpecular "0"
seta image_downSize "0"
seta image_forceDownSize "0"
seta image_roundDown "0"
seta image_filter “GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR” //GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR is highest setting (trilinear)
seta sensitivity "8"
seta g_fov "100" //default is 60
seta g_gunX "-1" //positive is further from gun, negative is closer
seta g_gunY "-2" //positive is left side, negative is right side
seta g_gunZ "0" //positive is up, negative is down


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 13, 2014)

Install sikkmod 1.2, its killer 

Checkout guru3d sikkmod 1.2 thread. Especially that NiukNiuk  all in one pre-modded with sikkmod1.2 and all extra textures pack.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=350337

here is my custom cfg atm in sikkmod folder

DoomConfig


Spoiler



seta r_debugArrowStep "120"
seta r_debugLineWidth "1"
seta r_debugLineDepthTest "0"
seta r_cgFragmentProfile "best"
seta r_cgVertexProfile "best"
seta r_forceLoadImages "1"
seta r_shadows "1"
seta r_skipBump "0"
seta r_skipSpecular "0"
seta r_skipNewAmbient "0"
seta r_renderer "best"
seta r_brightness "1"
seta r_gamma "0.99"
seta r_swapInterval "1"
seta r_useIndexBuffers "0"
seta r_customHeight "1080"
seta r_customWidth "1920"
seta r_fullscreen "1"
seta r_mode "-1"
seta r_multiSamples "2"
seta image_downSizeLimit "2048"
seta image_ignoreHighQuality "0"
seta image_downSizeBumpLimit "4096"
seta image_downSizeSpecularLimit "2048"
seta image_downSizeBump "0"
seta image_downSizeSpecular "0"
seta image_useCache "1"
seta image_cacheMegs "8192"
seta image_cacheMinK "3072"
seta image_usePrecompressedTextures "0"
seta image_useNormalCompression "0"
seta image_useAllFormats "1"
seta image_useCompression "0"
seta image_preload "1"
seta image_roundDown "0"
seta image_forceDownSize "0"
seta image_downSize "0"
seta image_lodbias "0.0"
seta image_anisotropy "8"
seta image_filter "GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR"
seta gui_filter_game "0"
seta gui_filter_idle "0"
seta gui_filter_gameType "0"
seta gui_filter_players "0"
seta gui_filter_password "0"
seta net_clientDownload "1"
seta net_master4 ""
seta net_master3 ""
seta net_master2 ""
seta net_master1 ""
seta net_clientMaxRate "16000"
seta net_serverMaxClientRate "16000"
seta m_strafeSmooth "3"
seta m_smooth "1"
seta m_strafeScale "4.5"
seta m_yaw "0.022"
seta m_pitch "0.022"
seta sensitivity "5"
seta in_toggleZoom "1"
seta in_toggleCrouch "0"
seta in_toggleRun "0"
seta in_alwaysRun "0"
seta in_freeLook "1"
seta in_anglespeedkey "1.5"
seta in_pitchspeed "130"
seta in_yawspeed "130"
seta gui_configServerRate "0"
seta com_guid ""
seta com_preloadDemos "0"
seta com_compressDemos "1"
seta com_product_lang_ext "1"
seta sv_punkbuster "0"
seta cl_punkbuster "0"
seta com_videoRam "1536"
seta com_showFPS "0"
seta com_purgeAll "1"
seta com_machineSpec "3"
seta g_decals "1"
seta g_projectileLights "1"
seta g_doubleVision "1"
seta g_muzzleFlash "1"
seta net_serverDlTable ""
seta net_serverDlBaseURL ""
seta net_serverDownload "0"
seta mod_validSkins "skins/characters/player/marine_mp;skins/characters/player/marine_mp_green;skins/characters/player/marine_mp_blue;skins/characters/player/marine_mp_red;skins/characters/player/marine_mp_yellow"
seta g_mapCycle "mapcycle"
seta g_voteFlags "0"
seta g_gameReviewPause "10"
seta g_countDown "10"
seta g_password ""
seta g_showBrass "1"
seta g_showProjectilePct "0"
seta g_showHud "1"
seta g_showPlayerShadow "0"
seta g_healthTakeLimit "25"
seta g_healthTakeAmt "5"
seta g_healthTakeTime "5"
seta g_useDynamicProtection "1"
seta g_armorProtectionMP "0.6"
seta g_armorProtection "0.3"
seta g_damageScale "1"
seta g_nightmare "1"
seta g_bloodEffects "1"
seta r_aspectRatio "1"
seta ui_showGun "1"
seta ui_autoReload "1"
seta ui_autoSwitch "1"
seta ui_team "Red"
seta ui_skin "skins/characters/player/marine_mp"
seta ui_name "TheHunter"
seta si_serverURL ""
seta si_spectators "1"
seta si_usePass "0"
seta si_warmup "0"
seta si_teamDamage "0"
seta si_timeLimit "10"
seta si_fragLimit "10"
seta si_maxPlayers "4"
seta si_map "Game/CustomMap.map"
seta si_gameType "singleplayer"
seta si_name "DOOM Server"
seta g_spectatorChat "0"
seta net_clientLagOMeter "1"

sikkmodd
ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ
seta r_useVignetting "0"
seta r_filmgrainStrength "0.1"
seta r_filmgrainScale "0.8"
seta r_filmgrainBlendMode "0"
seta r_useFilmgrain "0"
seta r_celShadingThreshold "1.0"
seta r_celShadingScale "1.0"
seta r_celShadingMethod "0"
seta r_useCelShading "0"
seta r_colorGradingSharpness "1.6"
seta r_colorGradingType "0"
seta r_colorGradingParm "3"
seta r_useColorGrading "1"
seta r_motionBlurQuality "0"
seta r_motionBlurLerp "0.2"
seta r_motionBlurFactor "1.0"
seta r_motionBlurMaxThreshold "10"
seta r_motionBlurMinThreshold "4"
seta r_motionBlurFPSThreshold "8"
seta r_motionBlurMaskDistance "55"
seta r_motionBlurScale "0.1"
seta r_useMotionBlur "0"
seta r_dofConditionZoom "1"
seta r_dofConditionTalk "1"
seta r_dofConditionReload "1"
seta r_dofConditionGUI "1"
seta r_dofConditionCinematic "1"
seta r_dofConditionAlways "1"
seta r_dofFocus "128"
seta r_dofFar "512"
seta r_dofNear "-96"
seta r_dofBlurQuality "1"
seta r_dofBlurScale "4.0"
seta r_useDepthOfField "0"
seta r_lensFlareStrength "0.6"
seta r_useLensFlare "0"
seta r_sunOriginZ "0.5"
seta r_sunOriginY "0.5"
seta r_sunOriginX "0.5"
seta r_sunShaftsQuality "4"
seta r_sunShaftsMaskStrength "1.0"
seta r_sunShaftsStrength "2.0"
seta r_sunShaftsSize "16.0"
seta r_useSunShafts "0"
seta r_ssaoBlendScale "7.5"
seta r_ssaoBlendPower "0.8"
seta r_ssaoBlurEpsilon "8"
seta r_ssaoBlurQuality "2"
seta r_ssaoBlurScale "2.0"
seta r_ssaoBlurMethod "3"
seta r_ssaoAmount "1.3"
seta r_ssaoBias "0.0075"
seta r_ssaoRadius "8"
seta r_ssaoMethod "8"
seta r_useSSAO "0"
seta r_ssilBlurEpsilon "8"
seta r_ssilBlurQuality "2"
seta r_ssilBlurScale "1.0"
seta r_ssilBlurMethod "1"
seta r_ssilAmount "2.0"
seta r_ssilRadius "512"
seta r_useSSIL "0"
seta r_bloomGamma "0.9"
seta r_bloomScale "0.4"
seta r_bloomBlurScaleY "0.5"
seta r_bloomBlurScaleX "0.5"
seta r_bloomBlurIterations "2"
seta r_bloomBufferSize "3"
seta r_useBloom "1"
seta r_hdrGlareSize "0.8"
seta r_hdrGlareScale "1.0"
seta r_hdrGlareStyle "8"
seta r_hdrFlareSize "0.6"
seta r_hdrFlareScale "1.0"
seta r_hdrFlareGamma "2.3"
seta r_hdrBloomSize "0.7"
seta r_hdrBloomScale "0.3"
seta r_hdrBloomOffset "3.0"
seta r_hdrBloomThreshold "0.9"
seta r_hdrBloomWhitePoint "1.00"
seta r_hdrBloomMiddleGray "0.14"
seta r_hdrBloomToneMapper "4"
seta r_hdrLumThresholdMin "0.1"
seta r_hdrLumThresholdMax "0.3"
seta r_hdrDitherSize "1.0"
seta r_hdrDither "0"
seta r_hdrBlueShiftFactor "0.27"
seta r_hdrWhitePoint "1.10"
seta r_hdrMiddleGray "0.10"
seta r_hdrAdaptationRate "60.0"
seta r_hdrToneMapper "4"
seta r_useHDR "1"
seta r_edgeAAFilterScale "0.4"
seta r_edgeAASampleScale "0.5"
seta r_useEdgeAA "0"
seta r_softShadowsBlurEpsilon "8"
seta r_softShadowsBlurScale "1.5"
seta r_softShadowsBlurFilter "2"
seta r_useSoftShadows "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonOffset "0"
seta g_randomEncountersDormantTime "10"
seta g_randomEncountersMaxTime "60"
seta g_randomEncountersMinTime "30"
seta g_randomEncountersMaxSpawns "5"
seta g_useRandomEncounters "0"
seta g_zombieResurrectionLimit "0"
seta g_interRankAggression "0"
seta g_cyberdemonDamageType "1"
seta g_burnAwayDelay "0.0"
seta g_enemyBaronFactor "0.0"
seta g_enemyPainElementalFactor "0.0"
seta g_enemySpectreFactor "0.0"
seta g_enemyHealthRandom "0"
seta g_enemyHealthScale "1.0"
seta g_enemyHealthType "0"
seta g_damageZoneType "0"
seta g_damageType "0"
seta g_playerSpeedType "0"
seta g_disableFallDamage "0"
seta g_grabMode "0"
seta g_weaponProjectileOrigin "0"
seta g_weaponHandlingType "0"
seta g_weaponAwareness "0"
seta g_ammoUsageType "0"
seta g_ammoClipSizeType "0"
seta g_ammoCapacityType "0"
seta g_itemSearchFactor "0.0"
seta g_itemRemovalFactor "0.0"
seta g_itemValueFactor "0.0"
seta g_itemHelmetFactor "0.0"
seta g_itemMaxArmorType "0"
seta g_itemPickupType "0"
seta g_healthRegenFeedback "50"
seta g_healthRegenSteps "4"
seta g_healthRegenLimit "100"
seta g_healthRegenAmt "1"
seta g_healthRegenDelay "5"
seta g_healthRegenTime "1"
seta g_healthPackTime "3"
seta g_healthPackUses "1"
seta g_healthPackTotal "100"
seta g_healthManagementType "0"
seta g_enablePortalSky "1"
seta g_showFirstPersonBody "0"
seta g_playerHeadType "0"
seta g_tracerFrequency "0.5"
seta g_screenFrostTime "15"
seta g_bloodSprayFrequency "0.3"
seta g_bloodSprayDistance "96"
seta g_bloodSprayTime "2.0"
seta g_showBloodSpray "1"
seta g_explosionFXScale "32.0"
seta g_explosionFXTime "3.0"
seta g_useExplosionFX "1"
seta g_ambientLightColor "0.03125 0.03125 0.03125"
seta g_ambientLightRadius "1024 1024 1024"
seta g_useAmbientLight "0"
seta g_batteryRechargeRate "120"
seta g_batteryLife "90"
seta g_goggleType "0"
seta g_dynamicHudTime "10.0"
seta g_useDynamicHud "0"
seta g_hudType "0"
seta g_crosshairLerp "0.5"
seta g_crosshairType "0"
seta g_crosshair "1"
seta g_mpWeaponAngleScale "0"
seta g_skipViewEffects "0"
seta g_fov "98"
seta g_viewNodalZ "0"
seta g_viewNodalX "0"
seta g_gunZ "0"
seta g_gunY "0"
seta g_gunX "0"
seta pm_air "1800"
seta pm_modelView "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonDeath "0"
seta pm_thirdPerson "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonClip "1"
seta pm_thirdPersonAngle "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonHeight "0"
seta pm_thirdPersonRange "80"
seta pm_bobroll "0.002"
seta pm_bobpitch "0.002"
seta pm_bobup "0.005"
seta pm_runroll "0.005"
seta pm_runpitch "0.002"
seta pm_runbob "0.4"
seta pm_walkbob "0.3"
seta pm_crouchbob "0.5"
seta pm_bboxwidth "32"
seta pm_crouchrate "0.87"
seta pm_deadviewheight "10"
seta pm_deadheight "20"
seta pm_normalviewheight "68"
seta pm_normalheight "74"
seta pm_crouchviewheight "32"
seta pm_crouchheight "38"
seta pm_staminarate "0.75"
seta pm_staminathreshold "4"
seta pm_maxviewpitch "89"
seta pm_minviewpitch "-89"
seta pm_usecylinder "0"
seta pm_spectatebbox "32"
seta pm_spectatespeed "450"
seta pm_noclipspeed "200"
seta pm_runspeed "220"
seta pm_walkspeed "140"
seta pm_crouchspeed "80"
seta pm_stepsize "16"
seta pm_jumpheight "48"




and autoexec, still testing those Z parameters bellow



Spoiler



seta com_purgeAll "1"
seta com_videoRam "1536"   <<<< your vram

seta g_fov "98"
seta g_projectileLights "1"

seta image_preload "1"
seta image_lodbias "0.0"
seta image_useCache "1"
seta image_cacheMegs "8192"
seta image_cacheMinK "3072"
seta image_useHighRes "1"

seta r_useIndexBuffers "0"
seta r_aspectratio "1"
seta r_ignoreGLErrors "1"
seta r_renderer "best"
seta r_useCachedDynamicModels "1"

seta r_skipBump "0"
seta r_skipPostProcess "0"
seta r_skipParticles "0"
seta r_skipSpecular "0"
seta r_skipAmbient "0"
seta r_skipNewAmbient "0"
seta r_skipGuiShaders "0"
seta r_skipUpdates "0"
seta r_skipDiffuse "0"

//seta r_useShadowProjectedCull "0"
seta r_useOptimizedShadows "0"
seta r_useTurboShadow "0"
//seta r_useTwoSidedStencil "1"


seta r_useStateCaching "1"
seta r_znear "6"
seta r_useInfiniteFarZ "1"




I added extra zPhrozo3, idk anymore if its inculded with niukniuk and removed custom pinky sound, it wasnt right imo.



I posted this @ that gurur3d thread once..



> a bigger ~280mb pak_modfiles
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8PDRPK8eOjRdEtkNVFJOWJFaWM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> ...




how it looks like with that cfg above



























ROE is more limited, only basic sikkmod stuff from niukniuk pack, cfg sikkmod settings similar like above. 


SSAO is experimental can be buggy and big perf hit, dont use SSIL.

Also TrAA - 8xSS will make blurry image, it will remove floor fence shimmer but can loose pixel detail. Imo 2xSS max to get some picture clarity.


----------



## Vario (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey that does look good.  Can I just load my regular saves into the sikkmod folder?

When I tried sikkmod before I couldn't get all the glowing textures and stuff to turn off so I was put off by it. Felt like I was about to have a headache from the HDR intensity!

Here is the niuk niuk package you mentioned, if nothing else for my own future reference:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4385520&postcount=160


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 14, 2014)

This niuk niuk pack has already unlocked all levels in HQ main menu, when you start a new game you just pick a level and play. 


About HDR, i tweaked it so its just right, Im not a fan of overbrighten stuff either. 

just overwrite sikkmod cfg part to see if it works for you. I think I nailed this cfg , also SSAO and soft shadows. But they're both off atm, kinda demanding in extreme scenarios, at least for my oc'ed 580gtx.


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> This niuk niuk pack has already unlocked all levels in HQ main menu, when you start a new game you just pick a level and play.
> 
> 
> About HDR, i tweaked it so its just right, Im not a fan of overbrighten stuff either.
> ...


I'll have to give it a shot lol


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2014)

Like a noob, I forgot to get the plasma rifle when I took the EFR... thats what the console is for I guess LOL  I'll try out your config file once I beat vanilla.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 14, 2014)

Doom was first shooter ever starting from Doom2 game them many mods played but dont know why I didnt play andu Doom3 mods.One of the kind of games who keeps u addicted as a shooter game


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm playing Doom3 with the Absolute HD mod. It looks pretty sick, and you can turn off bloom HDR DOF etc.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/absolutehd/downloads/doom-3-absolute-hd


----------



## Vario (Mar 15, 2014)

Still working my way through, just finished Delta Labs.  I played this sucker for a few minutes, might have to revisit it once I finish the rest:
http://doom3.filefront.com/file/In_Hell_Directors_Cut;83607

Feels a bit like the classic Doom, but I can't claim much because I only played the original a few times.  I had to use the same autoexec.cfg file to make the graphics pop.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 15, 2014)

I found some more older screens, sikkmod +  very similar config as mentioned above.  imo it cant get better then this 













no POM, can be very demanding.. Needs at least 670gtx+
























Here are 2-3 with POM


----------



## Vario (Mar 17, 2014)

Hunter,

I like your config thanks for posting.  I changed a few settings, here is what I did (using autoexec.cfg to implement the changes)


Spoiler



seta r_mode -1
seta r_aspectRatio 1 //(0 = 4:3, 1 = 16:9, 2 = 16:10)
seta r_customHeight 1080 //(Your screen height)
seta r_customWidth 1920 //(Your screen width)
set image_lodbias "1"
seta com_videoRam "2048"
seta r_multiSamples "0" //disabled and using 16xCSAA with NVIDIA CP
seta image_anisotropy "0" //disabled and using 16x with NVIDIA CP
seta com_allowConsole “1"
seta image_useCache "0"
seta image_roundDown "0"
seta image_usePrecompressedTextures "0"
seta image_useCompression "0"
seta image_useNormalCompression “0”
seta image_downSizeLimit "0"
seta image_ignoreHighQuality "0"
seta image_downSizeBumpLimit "0"
seta image_downSizeSpecularLimit "0"
seta image_downSizeBump "0"
seta image_downSizeSpecular "0"
seta image_downSize "0"
seta image_forceDownSize "0"
seta image_roundDown "0"
seta image_filter “GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR” //GL_LINEAR_MIPMAP_LINEAR is highest setting (trilinear)
seta sensitivity "8"
seta g_fov "100" //default is 60
seta g_gunX "-1" //positive is further from gun, negative is closer
seta g_gunY "-2" //positive is left side, negative is right side //using this to compensate for FOV 100
seta g_gunZ "0" //positive is up, negative is down



I am using lod bias of 1 to smooth the sharp edges, it doesn't change the texture fidelity while it removes the harsh edges between the textures.  This greatly improved on things.  Otherwise I am using your settings.  Thank you for posting them.  The stock Sikkmod settings are impossible to look at.  I merely downloaded the SikkMod + Wulfen combo pack from ModDB.  I will post some pics!

edit: pics don't screenshot well, it looks totally different.  I am using f12 to screenshot.


----------



## Drone (Mar 17, 2014)

I like BFG edition for its optimizations and tweaks. The only con is, it's easier much easier.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 17, 2014)

Vario said:


> Hunter,
> 
> I like your config thanks for posting.  I changed a few settings, here is what I did (using autoexec.cfg to implement the changes)
> 
> ...



Tnx 

btw, I used fraps or MSI afterburners OSD for screenshots


And Transparency AA - 2 or 4x supersampling can remove those harsh edges, but you will lose some detail - blurer image. Maybe also downsample from 2560x1440 to remove any extra shimmering edges. 

LODbias 1 will make less texture detail, I would try to keep this at 0.


----------



## Vario (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes the positive LOD bias reduces the detail but it removed a lot of thin white jagged lines that mostly appeared during movement.  With vanilla doom I used a negative LOD bias.

I was playing AC4 Black Flag last night and Doom 3 with the mods looked better than the Geforce Optimized mode for AC4BF.


I ordered a used copy of Resurrection of Evil, can these mod packs be applied to the expansion?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have only beat this game once, I need to get back into it for another round.


----------



## Vario (Mar 18, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have only beat this game once, I need to get back into it for another round.


Oh its great, makes you wonder what modern shooters are missing.  Ironically Doom 3 was panned by critics as not being as good as the originals.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2014)

What about the quake game that came out around the time of doom 3? Was it any good since it was just like the doom 3?


----------



## Vario (Mar 18, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> What about the quake game that came out around the time of doom 3? Was it any good since it was just like the doom 3?


Yep Quake 4, I ordered a used copy off eBay as well as Doom 3 and RoE since I lost the originals.  Basically Q4 was D3 without flashlight and it had better multiplayer iirc.


----------



## 64K (Mar 18, 2014)

Quake IV is a great game too. You can probably pick it up for $5 or $10 on the Steam Summer Sale.


----------



## Vario (Mar 18, 2014)

64K said:


> Quake IV is a great game too. You can probably pick it up for $5 or $10 on the Steam Summer Sale.


I got these games for only about $8 shipped each off eBay, nice thing is it has no DRM this way. Also you can copy and paste the Doom 3 folder onto any computer and run it without it requiring registry changes so its very easy to modify and move around.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes it will work  I mentioned ROE in that cfg post, niuk niuk will work as well and sikkmod too Niuk niuk pack has already pre-moded ROE sikkmod folder, just start a new vanilla game so it first makes a base cfg, then you can re-cofing Sikkmod XP cfg.


----------



## Vario (Mar 20, 2014)

Man this game is hard to install/uninstall.  Just tried installing ROE with a patched game v1.31, big mistake.  Then I can't uninstall.

So the trick is, install it on a different computer with a fresh unpatched Doom 3 folder, then install ROE with its v1.2 patch, then patch that with 1.31 and copy it over.  Glad I have an old worthless laptop for this purpose hehe...  Also making spare Doom 3 folders seems to be a good idea.  Atleast the game doesn't have to be installed to be played.


----------

